# JD 325



## EMH (8 mo ago)

I have a JD 325 that will not go into reverse....Its a hydro and it whines when you push the pedal. Also the hydro release does not release the tires to push


----------



## EMH (8 mo ago)

it will move forward sorry forgot to post that


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi! Welcome to the forum, glad to have you here! Can you tell us what you have checked out so far? Is the hydro full of fluid? All the belts are properly routed? Any linkages have missing pins?


----------



## rranda25 (7 mo ago)

EMH said:


> I have a JD 325 that will not go into reverse....Its a hydro and it whines when you push the pedal. Also the hydro release does not release the tires to push


Pull your crusecontroll lever all the way bac


----------

